# Finally purchased a 55 - UGF question



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Been searching all over CL for a good deal on a 55 since my 30 is seriously overstocked (see signature) and finally found one this weekend - two residential streets over from mine, $100 with all the fixings. 350 Penguin, separate lights, oak stand, rocks and everything else. Couldn't ask for a better deal, especially within an earshot. Owner said he just wanted to get it out of the house. Going to pick it up Wednesday. 

Here's the UGF question...is a UGF really necessary for a tank this size? I would guess the 350 Emperor will be more than sufficient. Especially since I want to plant the thing relatively well and I would guess a UGF with Flourite gravel would really make a royal mess. 

What do you folks think? 

Please understand I'm still learning so the questions I might ask may be absolute no brainers. Hence the name, know-nothing-fish-owner.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't see any need to have a UGF, especially if you're going to be running the emperor 350. That's an _awesome_ deal, by the way!!!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No need for a UGF with that filter, if you had an AC70 or bigger id say go for it, I made my 55g plate into a UGF/HOB filter.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

obscbyclouds said:


> Yeah, I don't see any need to have a UGF, especially if you're going to be running the emperor 350. That's an _awesome_ deal, by the way!!!


Thanks










That sounds good. One less thing to mess with. 

Yeah, it was a great deal. I'm rather stoked to say the least.


----------

